# Puppy Poop!



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Jackson seems to be making cow pies all the time. We brought him home on Saturday the 26th, and I have not seen him make any solid ones. Does it take a while for puppies to get used to eating solid food?

He's 8 weeks and also just had a worming pill on the 24th. He also had some vaccinations on the 24th and Im wondering if this could be contributing? 

Im wondering if this is normal for puppies or if it could possibly be caused bt vaccines/wormers. He's currently eating Chicken Soup Large Breed. Our lab was brougnt home at 9 1/2 weeks and his poop was normal. I attached a pic because Jackson is so darn cute, even when he poops, ROFL! No matter what he does he looks like a little stuffed animal


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

did you change his food? it could be a number of things, the move to a new home, the vaccines, the heat, etc. 

Riley sometimes gets mushy poo after being out in the heat for a while. By the next morning it's perfectly fine. Her bully sticks soften it up a bit too.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

StellaSquash said:


> did you change his food? it could be a number of things, the move to a new home, the vaccines, the heat, etc.
> 
> Riley sometimes gets mushy poo after being out in the heat for a while. By the next morning it's perfectly fine. Her bully sticks soften it up a bit too.


He's currently eating what the breeder had him on, that's why Im a little confused I guess.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

That young and so new to your home, vaccines, etc. Not unusual. I wouldn't get too concerned unless he starts getting really liquid poops or if it persists for a few more days. He'll probably have a few solid ones soon, then a mushy few... so on and so forth. He is a very cute baby.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

IS Chicken Soup what he was eating at the breeders? Most puppies are weaned and eating solid food by week 4....so it shouldn't be the issue of solid food. Although what you are feeding might not be agreeing with him. Tag has always pooped solid unless something disagreed with him.

Loose stool can also be caused by overfeeding. So he might be eating too much. What does your feeding schedule and amounts look like?

Loose stool can also be stress related. Coming to a new home and the vaccines can do it.

And the obvious concern is worms...but if he's had a fecal and been wormed recently I don't think I would jump to that. I would have another fecal done later if it doesn't clear up.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie was like this for a week or so after he came home, and we got him at 12 weeks. I think it's the stress of vet visits, moving to a new home, etc.. If he checked out healthy at the vet, then I would give him time to get used to his new home. As long as it's just cowpie poops I wouldnt worry just yet. He is an adorable little pooper by the way!


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

We brought my puppy home at eight weeks old. and she started having soft poop, diarrhea a couple days later; thought it was a change of food, etc. But turned out be to coccadia worms.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I'll give it a few days and see how things go. I don't know his exact weight but I am guessing he is around 10 lbs. which calls for 2 cups of food per day. I measure out the 2 cus and put it into a sealed container and feed him 4-5x per day from the measured amount. Maybe he needs a little less. It is the same food that the breeder had him on. I haven't taken him to the vet myself yet; I'll have them do a fecal exam when he goes. Hopefully it's just stress/excitment. He sure has had alot of that in the past few days! I just hope it's he's not allergic to anything in the food; I'm still having problems finding something that agrees w/ my Lab. I'm just so thankful that this pup seems to know exactly what to do when he gets outside- no accidents in the house YET


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

That's a great pic! He makes pooping cute, I guess it's cute cause' theres no smell for me atleast...


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

PupperLove said:


> Thanks everyone for the responses. I'll give it a few days and see how things go. I don't know his exact weight but I am guessing he is around 10 lbs. which calls for 2 cups of food per day. I measure out the 2 cus and put it into a sealed container and feed him 4-5x per day from the measured amount.


My GSD is 86lbs and eats 2 cups of food 2 x a day (total of 4 cups). Two cups for a 8 week old puppy seems like a lot to me - but I'm feeding something different. So the amounts could differ.


----------



## riorider (Jul 21, 2009)

My pup was like that after being shipped at 10 weeks. We had her tested coccidia and worms (but just like your pup she had just been given shots and wormed), that came up negative. After two weeks with only a few "normal" poops, I took her to another vet who took a direct rectum swab and found giardia. Ten days of meds and she's doing great.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Puppy's need lots of food. I don't think 2 cups is excessive at all. His tummy will probably settle down soon.


----------



## MikeMartinez10 (Mar 18, 2010)

Had the same issue with my pup , lasted about 2 weeks . Now he's pooping solid. 
Stay away from any flavored dog bones.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Our puppy had soft poop and it turns out she had both coccidia and giardia so you might want to have her checked out by the vet if it doesn't clear up.


----------

